# i must be an idiot.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok so I was spooling up a 4/0 I had just cleaned for a coustomer. putting pretty good pressure on the line as I was packing it on there but drag was still slipping... then out of no where I hear a pop as the left side plate cracks and shatters and the reel locks up.. mother f****r.... take the reel apart and as soon as I get the side plate off the TWO piece spool half way full of mono falls apart

be blunt... my fault or just the sool nuts coming undone? before any one asks, no, im not gonna charge the owner for this.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I never saw a 4/0 do that but I have blown up a 706 spool packin line on to tight.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had a Penn Surf Master side plate crack from the heat generated by spooling.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

think the heat would've causes it? and what about the spool coming apart?


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

The three piece spools are notorious for doing this with mono. Tightly packed mono will put enough side force on the spool to warp it or come apart. Too bad about the side plate. Bob


----------

